# NGD Fender Bubinga Single Cutaway



## rekab (Jan 8, 2012)

So I was heading to go out pawn shop cruisin today and my first stop had this behind the counter and it just spoke to me. Its a CD220 Fender- spruce top with bubinga back/sides. I've been playing guitar for 13 or so years (a majority of that time with nothing but 7 string electrics) but never owned an acoustic and this one seemed to just feel right. Came with a hardshell case, capo, and strap with very little signs of use. Now I just have to figure out where to start with regards to learning fun acoustic stuff.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 8, 2012)

rekab said:


> Now I just have to figure out where to start with regards to learning fun acoustic stuff.


 
Opeth questionmark


----------



## Bevo (Jan 9, 2012)

Girl songs.. no jokes!!
With the acoustic the girls will want to hear you play so learn the songs they like then have them sing it for you!

I learned a couple Adele songs and my daughters girlfriends always want to sing with me when they come over.

Get your action adjusted as low as you can, don't think the acoustic has to have a super high action.


----------



## setsuna7 (Jan 9, 2012)

congrats!!!!!


----------



## Bevo (Jan 9, 2012)

Sorry I did not mention that you have a beautiful guitar!

Congrats!!


----------



## rekab (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments. I assumed girl songs. Now that you mention it Adele isn't to terrible. I suppose I'll work on a few songs from her this week


----------



## Mordacain (Jan 9, 2012)

Congrats man. In so far as learning acoustic stuff...there is just soooo much. Personally I'd start with some Zep and go from there.


----------



## Fiction (Jan 9, 2012)

Open C > Devin T.


----------



## Darkstar124 (Jan 27, 2012)

Gorgeous back! Learn some easy stuff, its always a nice reward to yourself. Then move on to django.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jan 28, 2012)




----------

